# تعلم رسم المنظور بكل سهولة ويسر



## newart (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اليكم هذا الموقع لمن يبحث عن تعلم رسم المنظور


موقع تعليم رسم المنظور خطوة بخطوة


طبعاً الرابط أعلاه هو للدرس الاول والدروس التالية توجد باسفل الصفحة مما يعطي فائدة كبيرة في التعلم من الاساس والانتقال بالتدرج​
أتمنى لكم الفائدة ونسألكم الدعاء
​


----------



## باشمهندس خالد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أعتقد أن هذا هو الرابط الصحيح أخي الكريم :

http://www.geocities.com/~jlhagan/K9-14/introduction.htm

وأشكر مجهودك الطيب 

تحياتي


----------



## newart (1 سبتمبر 2008)

باشمهندس خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أعتقد أن هذا هو الرابط الصحيح أخي الكريم :
> 
> ...



مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً الرابط الصحيح هو


أضغط للرابط الصحيح​


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا

وشكرا على الافادة


----------



## الهندسي 80 (11 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ، جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agms909 (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

وشكرا على الافادة


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## روعه (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## فارس حبيب (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
...........................0


----------



## DUHA9O9 (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الجهود المميزة لكن ما فتح معي ولا رابط شو القصة


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

nice


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

nice


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

perfect


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

nice


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alinajeeb (19 أبريل 2010)

للاسف الرابط لم يعمل معي

لكن مشكورين


----------



## زليخا (1 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## bos bos (6 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## odwan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبورك فيكم


----------



## fares alabed (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ياشباب السلام عليكم انا مش لاقى ولا رابط صحيح دولونا على الصح الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لا توجد روابط 
راجع رابطك 


باشمهندس خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم





باشمهندس خالد قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا هو الرابط الصحيح أخي الكريم :
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/~jlhagan/k9-14/introduction.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط محذوف :5::5::5:


باشمهندس خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم





باشمهندس خالد قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا هو الرابط الصحيح أخي الكريم :
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/~jlhagan/k9-14/introduction.htm
> 
> ...


----------

